# Searching for comic



## NettFox (Nov 12, 2016)

Hey I'm searching for a comic that was posted up on deviantart which an artist said was published.

Basically it's an anthro comic about a guy who has this ability to control his entire office building he runs as his life is set up perfectly according to his favor. Then his fiancé cheats on him and life spirals out of control where he keeps rearranging everything to his wil. Then after breaking it off with his fiancé he proposes to his housekeeper before she runs off from him. It ends where all his employees resign from working for him.

Has scenes where the housekeepers afraid to speak up to the guy.

Th guy tells his former fiancé after she cheats that she is b I got thrown out with the rest of the trash that breaks her heart.


----------



## (Crow) (Dec 12, 2016)

sounds like garfield, but it isn't posted on deviant art. Maybe the nostradamus last chance? What was the animal like, the species I mean? and what was the skin colour of his fiancé?


----------

